
Talent Battle: Hedge Funds vs. Silicon Valley - MaxQuentero
https://www.wsj.com/articles/battle-royale-hedge-funds-vs-silicon-valley-1495637466
======
JSeymourATL
Link without paywall > [http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/wall-street-
journal...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/wall-street-
journal/google-and-facebook-empty-the-data-scientists-talent-pool/news-
story/a5463d83da9c5ae43574fad68bc94245)

